# You, a lonely island and 5 record albums



## Arc (Nov 28, 2009)

The title basically says it.
If you happened to have to spend the rest of your live on a lonely island 
and could only take 5 albums with you, what would it be?
What 5 pieces of music could you not live without?

For me, it was really hard to decide, but this is my list (in no particular order):

Neutral Milk Hotel - On Avery Island
Built to Spill - There's Nothing Wrong With Love
Modest Mouse - Building Nothing Out Of Something (or maybe The Moon and Antarctica, this was the toughest decision)
The Rural Alberta Advantage - Hometowns
The Minders - Hooray For Tuesday


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes: Tales from Topographic Oceans
Pink Floyd: Dark Side of the Moon
Rush: Power Windows
Ozric Tentacles: Jurassic Shift
Tangerine Dream: Hyperborea


----------



## Stawks (Nov 28, 2009)

Arc said:


> Neutral Milk Hotel - On Avery Island
> Built to Spill - There's Nothing Wrong With Love
> Modest Mouse - Building Nothing Out Of Something (or maybe The Moon and Antarctica, this was the toughest decision)
> The Rural Alberta Advantage - Hometowns
> The Minders - Hooray For Tuesday



You, sir, are excellent.

Anarchic list.

Modest Mouse - The Lonesome Crowded West
They Might Be Giants - Flood
Death From Above 1979 - You're a Woman, I'm a Machine
Neutral Milk Hotel - In The Aeroplane Over the Sea
The Unicorns - Who Will Cut Our Hair When We're Gone?

I thought about bringing Destroy All Astromen!! by Man or Astro-Man? but I'm not sure how much instrumental surf-rock I'll want to listen to on a desert island.


----------



## randomonlooker (Nov 29, 2009)

Okay five albums that I'd take would be:
Jordi Savall - La Viola da gamba in Concerto
Pink Floyd: Dark Side of the Moon
Ronan O'Hara and James Judd - Piano Concerto NÂ°1 In B Flat Minor, Op. 23 - Eight Pieces From "The Seasons" Op. 37 
Mike Oldfield - Platinum Collection
Nicol Matt (and the chamber choir of Europe) - Johannes Brahms, A-Capella Choral Works (I'd need to hear some human voices once in a while)

For single pieces I couldn't live without:
Verdi: Ah, Piu Non Ragiono
Pink Floyd: Shine on You Crazy Diamond
Bob Dylan: Hurricane 
J.S. Bach: Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C minor
Schumann: Op.32 - Scherzo, Gigue, Romanze, Fuguette

But I'd much rather take the albums, there's more music there, though I'd miss these single pieces.


----------



## Aden (Nov 29, 2009)

Why does it matter? Wouldn't have any way to play them

:V


----------



## Impasse (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes: Yessongs
Pink Floyd: Wish You Were Here
Do Make Say Think: You, You're A History in Rust
Rush: Fly By Night
The Beatles: The White Album

Glad you didn't make it five discs instead of five albums, 'cause that's seven discs there (eight on vinyl).


----------



## REDnico (Dec 9, 2009)

Neutral Milk Hotel-In The Aeroplane Over The Sea
Pink Floyd-The Wall
Whitechapel-This Is Exile
Impending Doom- Nailed. Dead. Risen.
King Crimson-In The Court Of The Crimson King

My favorites :3


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 9, 2009)

Elliott Smith - XO
Elliott Smith - Figure 8
Elliott Smith - From a basement on the hill
VNV Nation - Empires
Death Cab - Transatlanticism

I figure anything too upbeat wouldn't be worth listening to, while living out your final days of emaciating in total isolation.



Aden said:


> Why does it matter? Wouldn't have any way to play them
> 
> :V



Shh! You'll break it.


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 9, 2009)

Death - The Sound of Perseverance
Children of Bodom - Hatebreeder
Metallica - Ride the Lightning
Emperor - IX Equilibrium
Stratovarius - Episode

Not absolutely sure on the last 2, but probably the best choice so I have some variety.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 9, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> Death - The Sound of Perseverance
> Children of Bodom - Hatebreeder
> Metallica - Ride the Lightning
> Emperor - IX Equilibrium
> ...



HIGH FIVE


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 10, 2009)

most of the music I like comes in the form of vinyl LPs and EPs (2-4 tracks each), but the ones in the list are cd albums.

Korn - Untouchables
Limp Bizkit - Results May Vary
Taproot - Welcome
Taproot - Blue Sky Research
Current Value - Frequency Hunt


----------



## Zolen (Dec 14, 2009)

Could I just take a billion dollars and then walk back tot he main land over the bridge *points to bridge on other side of island* Xp

*takes the song, The Pretender and plays it as I walk across the bridge*


----------



## Collie (Dec 15, 2009)

The Beatles: Revolver
Genesis: ...And Then There Were Three...
Bob Dylan: Highway 61 Revisited
The Velvet Underground: The Velvet Underground and Nico
Jefferson Airplane: Surrealistic Pillow

All of it on vinyl, cause that makes it better.  ^_^ Yeah I'm a damn hippy like that, so drown me 

EDIT: I considered King Crimson, but doesn't make it to the top five, top ten though certainly.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Dec 15, 2009)

A gun-for which to blow my brains out with.

Greatest album evar!!!


----------



## Takun (Dec 15, 2009)

Pixies - Doolittle
Modest Mouse - The Moon and Antarctica
Wilco - Yankee Hotel Foxtrot
Joy Division - Unknown Pleasures 
Radiohead - OK Computer

âˆ‘:3


----------



## Plantar (Dec 15, 2009)

Scorpions - In Trance
Scorpions - Blackout
Scorpions - Lonesome Crow
Scorpions - Taken By Force
Alanis Morissette - Jagged Little Pill

Plenty of Scorpions to get me by. I am a big fan, I can listen to everything by them over and over.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 4, 2010)

Marf....uh....

Paul Simon - Graceland
Tom Waits - Small Change
Iron & Wine - Our Endless Numbered Days
Rammstein - Herzeleid
Explosions in the Sky - All of a Sudden I Miss Everyone

That was tough. The Rammstein is kind of an odd choice but it would satisfy my cheesy electronica and heavy cravings.


----------



## Cylo (Jan 12, 2010)

The Shins- Wincing the Night Away
Led Zeppelin- Led Zeppelin IV
Radiohead- Hail to the Theif
Radiohead- In Rainbows
Radiohead- The Bends

... ^^;;

I love me some Radiohead.  But Wincing the Night Away is the best album ever, ever.

Led Zeppelin is there for nostalgia purposes.


----------



## R.Runner (Jan 12, 2010)

First Five Sabbath Records


----------



## torachi (Jan 12, 2010)

Aesop Rock - Labor Days
NonPhixion - The Future is Now
Green Day - American Idiot
Sublime - Sublime
Cage - Movies For The Blind


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 12, 2010)

Porcupine Tree - Recordings
Amon Tobin - Bricolage 
Jurassic 5 - Power In Numbers
Massive Attack - Collected
Emancipator - Soon It Will Be Cold Enough


----------



## Aden (Jan 12, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> Porcupine Tree - Recordings
> Amon Tobin - Bricolage
> Jurassic 5 - Power In Numbers
> Massive Attack - Collected
> Emancipator - Soon It Will Be Cold Enough



Hey you're not a bad person :3


----------



## Takun (Jan 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> Hey you're not a bad person :3



Of course.  It's Hayf.  :3 :3 :3


----------



## Baddwill (Jan 13, 2010)

Arthur Verocai-Arthur Verocai
Flying Lotus- Los Angeles
Quasimoto-The Unseen
J-Dilla-Donuts
Madvillian-Madvilliany


----------



## Magikian (Jan 13, 2010)

sheeeeeit

I'd say.. 

The Art of War - Sabaton.
Angel Dust - Faith No More.
The Real Thing - Faith No More.
Holographic Universe - Scar Symmetry.
Equal tie between Ire Works or Miss Machine - The Dillinger Escape Plan

That was hard, y u do dat sonata :c


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 13, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Of course.  It's Hayf.  :3 :3 :3



;3 <3


----------



## D Void (Jan 13, 2010)

Iron Maidon: Powerslave
Pink Floyd: Dark side of the moon
Black Sabbeth: Black Sabbeth
Linken Park: Hybrid Theory
Lauren Harris: Calm before the storm.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

D Void said:


> Iron Maidon: Powerslave
> Pink Floyd: Dark side of the moon
> Black Sabbeth: Black Sabbeth
> Linken Park: Hybrid Theory
> Lauren Harris: Calm before the storm.



you're not a very good speller....




back on topic:
Salt the Wound - Carnal Repercussions
Lil' Wayne - Tha Carter 3
August Burns Red - Messengers
After the Burial - Rareform
Attack Attack! - Someday Came Suddenly

...i think.


----------



## D Void (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> you're not a very good speller....
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm a rubbish speller, I missed two years of my early education so I strugle


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

D Void said:


> I'm a rubbish speller, I missed two years of my early education so I strugle



it happens.


----------



## Aden (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> back on topic:
> Salt the Wound - Carnal Repercussions
> Lil' Wayne - Tha Carter 3
> August Burns Red - Messengers
> ...



You, however, ARE a bad person
I can tell these things
:V


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> You, however, ARE a horrible person
> I can tell these things
> :V



fix'd ;D
say what you mean next time ;p


----------



## Takun (Jan 13, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> ;3 <3



ilubby.  :3c


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

Wait, are we talking about "Stick Stickly" Attack! Attack!

Holy shit, do people actually _listen to that?_


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Wait, are we talking about "Stick Stickly" Attack! Attack!
> 
> Holy shit, do people actually _listen to that?_



mayyyyyyyyyybeh ;D

now heres the real question.
do you know where they got the title "stick stickly" from?


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

Simmer down, dude.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Simmer down, dude.



lol about what?
that was a 100% serious post...


----------



## Takun (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> mayyyyyyyyyybeh ;D
> 
> now heres the real question.
> do you know where they got the title "stick stickly" from?



Yes.  Unless you are a huge faggot you know who stick stickly was.  Unfortunately someone told Shittack Shittack and now crabcore has stolen it.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Yes.  Unless you are a huge faggot you know who stick stickly was.  Unfortunately someone told Shittack Shittack and now crabcore has stolen it.



someone actually had to remind me who he was haha, i forgot about a lot of childhood TV shows. my friend told me and i was like 'OMG YOUR RIGHT HOLY SHIT THATS SO AWESOME'

lol, crabcore.

also, what if your a huge faggot AND know who stick stickly was? ;p


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

Dear god, "Simmer down" was what Stick Stickly said like, ALL THE TIME. Geez.


I'm part of the group that came up with the term 'crabcore'. It beat out 'constipaticore', thankfully. Seriously, it's weird watching the birth of a meme!


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Dear god, "Simmer down" was what Stick Stickly said like, ALL THE TIME. Geez.
> 
> 
> I'm part of the group that came up with the term 'crabcore'. It beat out 'constipaticore', thankfully. Seriously, it's weird watching the birth of a meme!



holy shit. do i feel like a fucking idiot now. MY CHILDHOOD MEMORIES ARE RETURNING TO ME!

lol remember Face?
i wish i could make that sound that he did, that would be so bad ass.


also in an attempt to keep this thread slightly on topic, im now allowed to bring 5 more albums with me:

Winds of Plague - 'Decimate the Weak'
Veil of Maya - 'The Common Man's Collapse'
Sea of Treachery - 'At Daggers Drawn'
Parkway Drive - 'Horizons'
The Faceless - 'Planetary Duality'


----------



## Aden (Jan 13, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> I'm part of the group that came up with the term 'crabcore'.



*salutes*


----------

